# Glass of Mead



## K5MOW (Nov 12, 2012)

Having a great glass of sweet Mead I made about two years ago.


----------



## btom2004 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow looks great. How does it taste? Does it taste like liquid honey or what? I'm not a honey lover, but may try to make a Gal or so one day. I've read so much about this wine here. I remember all the old Roman, Kings and knights types of movies; where everyone drank Mead. Never knew it was a real drink and is still being made today.


----------



## K5MOW (Nov 12, 2012)

btom2004 said:


> Wow looks great. How does it taste? Does it taste like liquid honey or what? I'm not a honey lover, but may try to make a Gal or so one day. I've read so much about this wine here. I remember all the old Roman, Kings and knights types of movies; where everyone drank Mead. Never knew it was a real drink and is still being made today.



Well Mead is so good. It dose have a honey taste but even if you are not crazy for honey I think you need to try mead. This is a very very good sweet mead. It dose not full taste like honey it has it own taste. 

Roger


----------



## btom2004 (Nov 12, 2012)

K5MOW said:


> Well Mead is so good. It dose have a honey taste but even if you are not crazy for honey I think you need to try mead. This is a very very good sweet mead. It dose not full taste like honey it has it own taste. Roger


 Ok good. I've read that some back-sweeten with more honey to get a fuller honey taste. I won't do that. Should regular sugar or brown sugar be used to ferment? Or no sugar since honey is sweet?


----------



## Deezil (Nov 12, 2012)

The honey takes the place of the sugars, which is what makes a mead a mead

And thats a great lookin glass, made me thirsty


----------



## btom2004 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Deezil...


----------



## K5MOW (Nov 12, 2012)

Deezil said:


> The honey takes the place of the sugars, which is what makes a mead a mead
> 
> And thats a great lookin glass, made me thirsty



Yes I agree no sugar. 

Roger


----------



## btom2004 (Nov 13, 2012)

K5MOW said:


> Yes I agree no sugar.
> 
> Roger


 Did you just let it go to dry, fined and bottled? Without any backsweetening? Hmm... if so I'll have to try some.


----------



## K5MOW (Nov 14, 2012)

btom2004 said:


> Did you just let it go to dry, fined and bottled? Without any backsweetening? Hmm... if so I'll have to try some.



Yes I did not back sweeten at all. I would need to look up my brewing notes to get the recipe. I don't remember but I do remember I used D47 for the yeast. D47 is a great yeast for sweet Meads. 

Roger


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2012)

Try to get a good honey! Try to get something like Orange Blossom or Tupelo.


----------



## btom2004 (Nov 15, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Try to get a good honey! Try to get something like Orange Blossom or Tupelo.



Thanks Wade will do. Can this stuff be picked up at any market or must it be special ordered?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2012)

Im willing to bet that most super markets dont carry the good stuff. Look around your area a bit and Im sure there is an apiary somewhere near you but otherwise you may want to go on the computer and find a good source. Some wine and brew shops carry good honey.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 15, 2012)

Has anyone found the need to allow Mead to age? This is something that I want to try probably after the holidays, but I was also told that it is a difficult wine to get going. Has anyone had a problem with the fermentation stage of mead?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Nov 15, 2012)

I just bottled one a few weeks ago. I bulked aged it for a year. I used orange blossom honey, vanilla and Cinn. It is also a sweet mead/metheglin. It is delicious I made 3 gallon batch. What type of honey did you use k5? I used d7, 4 lbs of honey per gallon. Finished it at 1.040.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Nov 15, 2012)

Cohen.

It is not tough at all, d7 yeast can tolerate more alcohol, plows right through fermentation. Yes ... aging will make it a lot better as with regular wines. Mead is so rewarding, pay the extra cash to get good honey.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks! Tis as I figured. I have a wine making friend who is a self professed Mead expert, who wants to come over to help me get one started because they're just so hard to ferment, and also drinks his immediately following bottling because they do not require aging. He is a trip! I'm glad I have you guys to run stuff past.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 15, 2012)

Vanilla and cinnamon? Now I want to go to start one today!


----------



## cubanken (Nov 29, 2012)

cohenhouse77 said:


> Vanilla and cinnamon? Now I want to go to start one today!



Ive made a vanilla saspirella and and a cinnamon saspirella mead. Both epic. The vanilla variant is more of a dinner wine. Made it a bit drier whereas the latter I made sweeter for desert.


----------

